

Kill that funky enum, dev boy - breyten
http://devblog.eduhub.nl/kill-that-funky-enum-dev-boy

======
stephenr
Using enum isn't just about limiting the value to predefined options, it also
requires less storage space, however for most applications I would agree (and
use the same concept myself) of having the value:text pairs in the app code on
the model (or a helper class if it's a common type of column, ie several
tables might have a "state" column.)

